# This is amaZing!



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok .... do you see it ? 




JD~:shy:


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 31, 2014)

ummmmmmmmmmmm. lol I'm trying. I don't get it


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll fill ya in ....in a bit ... lets see what others have to say ..


----------



## Saleama (Mar 31, 2014)

You mean the naked lady painted like a bird and sitting on a fence post? Or is she supposed to be skinless?


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I'll fill ya in ....in a bit ... lets see what others have to say ..



anxiously waiting


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2014)

Saleama said:


> You mean the naked lady painted like a bird and sitting on a fence post? Or is she supposed to be skinless?



'Cheater" ....
yes Sal ... got it right ..it's actually a women painted like a Macaw. Look at the tail feathers...that is one of her legs and foot ...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/27/parrot-bodypaint-woman-photo_n_5042375.html

JD~:shy:


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the naked lady painted like a bird and sitting on a fence post? Or is she supposed to be skinless?
> ...



This is the time I call:HOLY BIRD !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 31, 2014)

Kind of looks like a guyâ€¦


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 31, 2014)

mind=blown


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: RE: This is amaZing!*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kind of looks like a guyâ€¦



Was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2014)

I want that job.


----------



## kathyth (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my good grief!
I would not have seen that!


----------



## wellington (Mar 31, 2014)

That is really cool. I wouldn't have seen it either.


----------



## pam (Mar 31, 2014)

I love those hidden pictures  my favorite ones are by Bev Doolittle www.bevdoolittle.net/


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: RE: This is amaZing!*



dmmj said:


> I want that job.



Being painted, or taking pictures of naked women?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't see it until Saleama said what it was.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't see it even tho I know what it is...

OK, after much studying I see it, and it does look like a guy...


----------



## shanu303 (Mar 31, 2014)

i wouldn't have seen it either.... not until Saleama spilled the beans...


----------



## bigred (Mar 31, 2014)

Just showed the wife, we thought it was pretty cool


----------

